# Viral cause for Type 1?



## AlisonM (Feb 8, 2011)

This just in from Aunty. Apparently there is a viral link to the onset of Type 1 in children.


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Alison.

They've known (or suspected) that there is a link between type 1 and a virus for decades. It was certainly talked about shortly after I was diagnosed, but they seem to have narrowed it to enterovirus.

What they're saying is that the nature of the link is uncertain, ie. the virus may cause diabetes or vice versa, or some other external link to both.

It's good to have it reported though, in that people can see that it's caused by something beyond the individuals' control. It may also help to remove some of the stigmas associated with type 2 along the way.

Rob


----------



## HelenM (Feb 8, 2011)

They've been talking about the coxsackie virus (an entero virus for years )
I did a google timeline and came up with this from 1979
http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=bPsnAAAAIBAJ&sjid=IO4DAAAAIBAJ&pg=7100,5303021&dq=coxsackievirus+diabetes&hl=en
(underneath there is a report of a new implantable insulin pump!)

It is interesting that GAD antibodies are frequently found in T1. The protein GAD is found on beta cells.A segment of the coxsackie virus is apparently very similar to that of the GAD. Some researcher's speculate that when the body produces antibodies to 'fight' the virus it 'mistakenly' fights and kills the beta cells.

I've also read a theory that suggests that people with LADA may have had many low grade infections and antibody responses  over  many years, each time some of the beta cells are killed off, eventually there's not enough left.

(but it's only one candidate, there are many other theories, diabetes may have many causes, and come in several different varieties)


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Feb 9, 2011)

My parents swear that it was a virus which sparked my diabetes.

I had just turned 3 at the time, and appeared to have a cold. It was immediately following this cold that the symptoms started. It took some weeks to finally get a diagnosis.

Very interesting. I hope they put more research into this - it would be comforting to know that, even if it's too late for me, other children could be prevented from developing Type 1.


----------



## Fandange (Feb 9, 2011)

Interesting article. Bede had a 'flu the week before his diagnosis, and Byron had had tonsillitis about 5 weeks prior to his diagnosis. Their sister had been ill at the same time as Bede, but so far, no problem (with diabetes).

How many others have been diagnosed after an infection, I wonder??


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 9, 2011)

Me for one. I had a whole series of viral infections in the year before Dx. My immune system has been weak for years because of the adrenal problem which apparently isn't Addison's though it's treated just the same. Confused? I certainly am.


----------



## numbnuts (Feb 20, 2011)

Iam a (very) slow onset type 1, diagnosed in october 2009. Still in honeymoon phase.  I know this seems far fetched but I had pneumonia is 2004 (years ago i know), and I was bed ridden for 3 weeks and Iam sure it all started then. Felt crap with recurring infections for years.   i have no doubt a virus did it.


----------

